# Aqua-Tech BioWheel



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Ran across this and thought it might be of interest.
Since a great number of us get into the hobby through an aquarium "kit", and quite often the "kit" includes a low end, HOB such as the aqua-tech line.
I can not vouch for the parts mentioned in the article, as to fitting your filters.
I can say you could add bio wheel media to most any HOB, with not that much modifications.
I am a big fan of the bio wheel.
It address the main drawback to HOB filtration, the lack of bio media space.
The wheels not only give your bio colony an, outside of tank, wet/dry home. 
But adds greatly to any aeration concerns you might have.
http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/filte ... ilter.html

BTW: With some careful shopping, you can find bio wheel equipped filters at prices that are not much greater than the aqua-techs.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the link Kaiser.
You know I always wanted to modify my aquaclear filters and add bio-wheels.
I really like these filters but I don't like how dirty the ceramic rocks(bio-media for AC's) get.
Unfortunately I am not very handy to say the least.
Maybe I will give it a go one of these cold winter days when I don't have much going on.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

The same company make aqua-tech that makes marineland and tetra.

and some of the models of aqua-tech are the same plastic container as the penguin 330. so some time you can use the penguins bio-wheels on aqua-tech's.

*KaiserSousay*
I have an aqua-tech 30-60 and it keeps my community 55 cleaner than an emperor 400 keeps my other 55 gal tank.

I like these filters, cheap and the filter pads are cheap and they move a lot of water.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

matthew1884 said:


> I have an aqua-tech 30-60 and it keeps my community 55 cleaner than an emperor 400 keeps my other 55 gal tank.
> 
> I like these filters, cheap and the filter pads are cheap and they move a lot of water.


I couldn't agree more. I actually have 5 of the 30-60's and they are great. I rebuild my filter plates as well keeping the cost even further down.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Brothers, 
No slam at aqua-tech.
Just a way to make a mediocre filter better.
I still say, you can find Penguin for very close to the price of the aqua-techs, and for the money spent..
The penguin is a better value.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Good call KS.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

aqua-techs 30-60 are only 30 bucks at my walmart.
Where can you find penguins for that cheap?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

matthew1884 said:


> aqua-techs 30-60 are only 30 bucks at my walmart.
> Where can you find penguins for that cheap?


Well, actually they are $35 + tax at the "China Outlet". :lol: 
Most of the larger, on-line retailers have these Penguins on sale quite abit of the time.
I got mine for $36 each, no tax, but plus shipping.
Where I got them has "flat rate" shipping..$6 for any quantity.
So...figure $40 per filter..$5 more, less if you count the tax, than wal mart per filter.
Worth the extra money to me.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good link for those that use HOB's.

And some are correct, the Aqua-Tech is a Marineland filter. Its got the same guts and innards ( same performance ) just a slightly different design on the shell. I think the shell on those filters is pretty tough also, more tough than those cheap AC's :wink:

Im not sure if I have seen those sold anywhere but Wal-Mart though. Its Marinelands sell out company. Its developed to be sold in a big chain outside of the Mom and Pop LFS.

Those 30's are sold 25 bucks I think unless your adding the tax cause I dont have tax in DE.


----------

